# The Planets



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Owain Arwel Hughes / Cambridge Singers / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
The Planets

Release Date September 9, 2016
Duration01:08:48
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateApril 26, 2004 & April 27, 2004
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum2004-04-26&2004-04-27


----------

